# Getting bad gas mileage



## Bwianman85 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm new here. My name is Ryan, I'm 23 yrs. old, I'm from Monterey, CA. I have a gas mileage problem with my car. I drive a 2006 Altima 2.5S. I have about 58,000 miles on it, got it used in late 06. I've always driven the same with all cars I've ever driven so I know this problem isn't caused by my driving. My MPG has steadily decreased over the years, drastically in the past year. I'm only getting about 20-21 mpg now. 

I took it to an auto shop here and they told me my platinum spark plugs, fuel filter and air filter are all okay and they couldn't find anything abnormal with my car.. Last week, I took my car to my high school auto tech teacher and he said more than likely it's my o2 sensors. What do you guys think? Will new o2 sensors bump up my MPG significantly? I really hope so. o2 sensors are freakin' expensive so I hope it's worth it. Thank you for any help guys! 

Ryan


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

The o2 sensors might be giving a leaner reading than is really happening to the ecu and causing it to richen the mixture when it doesn't need to be.


----------

